# Visual difference between XM-L and XM-L2



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I recently bought a SecurityIng bike light on Amazon (link here), nominally 1800 lumens, listed with Cree XM-L2 leds.

But it came in a box that says XML T6/U2, and the user manual just says XM-L/L2.

So I want to confirm that my light actually came with XM-L2, not XM-L.

Here's a photo of my light:








From post #7 here, I conclude that I did get XM-L2 because my squares are silver not green.

Correct?


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

Yep looks like XM-L2


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

